# Alarm Goes Off with Trickle Charger Connected



## coolnesss (Dec 23, 2003)

I have a 98 Pathfinder LE which I only use 10 days a month - and I have on a trickle charger - or would have if the alarm didn't keep going off.

When the trickle charger is attached, the alarm goes off after a few hours. Then I turn off the alarm, and it is okay for a while, then the alarm goes off again.

Does anyone know what I can do? I want the thing on the trickle charger while I'm not using it for a variety of reasons.

Thanks


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

coolnesss said:


> I have a 98 Pathfinder LE which I only use 10 days a month - and I have on a trickle charger - or would have if the alarm didn't keep going off.
> 
> When the trickle charger is attached, the alarm goes off after a few hours. Then I turn off the alarm, and it is okay for a while, then the alarm goes off again.
> 
> ...


I assume you could just disconnect the alarm speaker 
when you have it on a charger or you can disconnect the terminals from the car itself and just have the battery on the charger where there is no power to the alarm 
(I've never had this problem so I dunno if these things are even worth trying)


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

coolnesss said:


> I have a 98 Pathfinder LE which I only use 10 days a month - and I have on a trickle charger - or would have if the alarm didn't keep going off.
> 
> When the trickle charger is attached, the alarm goes off after a few hours. Then I turn off the alarm, and it is okay for a while, then the alarm goes off again.
> 
> ...


Use the "valet" cut-off switch. Any clue as to why your
charger might be setting it off? It might be something
else: really cold weather, (-32), sets mine off, from time-
to-time.


----------

